# Swift Bolero 680FB spare wheel



## campervanjan (Sep 29, 2010)

I have been doing some research with Swift and Fiat regarding a spare wheel. Having looked under the vehicle there appears to be cut out space by the grey water tank to accommodate a spare wheel. My only concern is how to access it from removal. Does anyone have any experience of this, or can offer some advice or suggestions. ie jack points and is it safe to put a spare there ??

Thanks,

Regards,

Arthur


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

could you expand on your "doing research", so we will not cover similar ground.what have Swift and Fiat said please.

cabby


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Morning Arthur.My Bolero was fitted with a spare wheel from new.
It`s not easy to change,especially on soft ground .The spare is lifted and lowered with a cable fitted to the center of the wheel .To get the spare from under the MH,there is a need to crawl under slightly and drag out .
I had a puncture last year at the Peterborough show,had to call out the RAC ,who struggled to change it.
Also the spare is fitted to the offside.Would not advise doing yourself on a mainroad.


Les


----------



## billywiz (Feb 21, 2009)

I fitted a spare wheel to my bolero ew 2008 model
I got the Fiat kit which comes complete with winch to wind the spare up and down there is no drilling as the chasis all pre drilled 
I had to make a small re route of the sink waste the whole job took me three hours approx hope this helps
Billywiz


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I fitted my Bolero 630EW with the same arrangement as Billywiz and Lifestyle.

This link http://www.fiatcamper.com/handling.php will take you to a Fiat page. If you click on the right hand thumbnail picture you get an animation of how the spare wheel system works.


----------

